# Der Chef ist höher!!



## MSV Zebra (29 Jan. 2009)

rofl2


​


----------



## Tokko (30 Jan. 2009)

Wie sagt man doch. "Schei*e fließt immer nach unten"



MSV Zebra


----------



## Muli (3 März 2009)

Da sind die Mitarbeiter wohl angeschissen


----------

